
Why Should You Focus on  Obstacles Instead of Goals? - TammyValerio
https://www.gymastery.com/single-post/2017/09/15/Why-you-Should-Focus-on-Obstacles-instead-of-Goals
======
jerianasmith
All your habits of thinking and acting are stored in your subconscious mind.
It has memorized all your comfort zones and it works to keep you in them.

